# EZJail + WebCamD -> Can't create /dev/lirc0



## ESPNSTI (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm attempting to install WebCamD and Lirc in a jail on FreeBSD 8.3. My goal is to be able to send WOL packets to computers when I press a button on my remote control. I am trying this out on a FreeBSD 8.3 virtual machine, and also a pfSense 2.1 virtual machine. Ultimately I intend to have it run on my pfSense 2.1 physical router. See this thread for my initial question regarding this (thanks for solving this @worldi):
Thread 43938

Now I can get webcamd to start inside the jail, and it is indicating it is creating /dev/lirc0:

```
# webcamd -r
Attached to ugen0.4[0]
Creating /dev/lirc0
Creating /dev/input/event0
```
However, it seems it doesn't actually create /dev/lirc0.

```
# ls -la /dev/l*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  14 Dec 23 01:59 /dev/log -> ../var/run/log

# mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
mode2: could not get file information for /dev/lirc0
mode2: default_init(): No such file or directory
```

I don't know how to get past this. Is there additional logging that can be switched on?

I was able to get WebCamD and  Lirc to run outside of a jail (in a different snapshot of the same VM).

Thanks,
    Erik


----------



## Chadim (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Erik,

My problem exactly. I am also trying to get webcamd running in a jail, thanks to @worldi's post webcamd starts up and claims it creates devices (/dev/video0 in my case) but it does not actually do so.

I have a FreeBSD 9.1 jail in a FreeNAS 9.1 host. webcamd seems to correctly recognize the USB webcam, which shows up in the jail.

Any help appreciated!


----------

